# Carabinieri e poliziotti



## borz

Qual'e' la differenza tra carabinieri e poliziotti? Grazie


----------



## bushbaby4891

Sono due corpi diversi e prima i carabinieri facevano parte dell'esercito comunque voglio intendere che non sono sinonimi e che la polizia diciamo che sia forse più statale.


----------



## Carthusian cat

bushbaby4891 said:


> Sono due corpi diversi: e prima i carabinieri facevano parte dell'esercito. Comunque voglio intendere intendo che non sono sinonimi e che la polizia diciamo che sia forse è più statale.


 
Giusto per essere precisi..


----------



## bushbaby4891

Sono solo correzioni di stile non credo proprio che si tratti di errori. :S


----------



## tie-break

bushbaby4891 said:


> Sono solo correzioni di stile non credo proprio che si tratti di errori. :S


 
Sei sicuro?


----------



## bushbaby4891

(Sicura) Bè,penso di si essendo madrelingua ma accetto comunque correzioni di stile


----------



## gabrigabri

borz said:


> Qual'e' la differenza tra carabinieri e poliziotti? Grazie


 
I carabinieri sono un corpo militare, i poliziotti uno statale. In pratica fanno la stessa cosa (e si fanno concorrenza tra di loro!)  

p.s. quella frase non mi sembra molto corretta, ma di sicuro è in italiano! Magari lo stile da chat, però sempre italiano... ahimé!


----------



## Carthusian cat

No. Scusate ma qui non si tratta di opinioni in merito a questioni di stile.
Che sia stato fatto un uso improprio del congiuntivo è un dato oggettivo e insindacabile.
Cito: "voglio intendere che [...] la polizia diciamo che sia forse più statale",
che poi sia stilisticamente illegibile è un altro discorso, sicuramente opinabile.

Inoltre non considero facoltativo l'uso della punteggiatura, e nella frase di bushbaby era completamente assente.
Ho detto la mia. Senza offesa per nessuno, davvero.
Buona serata a tutti
ciao ciao

P.S.
Ragazzi, ma davvero pensate che esercito e stato siano due cose distinte? L'esercito *è* statale. Basta pensare a chi lo comanda... (Domanda da "Le Iene Show")


----------



## bushbaby4891

Per la punteggiatura ok..senza rancore!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I carabinieri sono un arma dell'Esercito e sono sotto il comando del ministero della Difesa (ecco perchè ci mandano loro in missione all'estero e non i poliziotti..); la polizia dipende dal ministero dell'Interno.


----------



## bushbaby4891

PS: non sono proprio sicura che i Carabinieri appanrtengano ancora all'esercito anche se sono partiti per la missione. Forse sono rimasti loro  alcuni compiti in quanto erano un corpo dell'esercito. Meglio verificare...


----------



## borz

Grazie delle risposte. E che fanno? Chi ti ferma per autostrada? Chi entra in un locale per vedere se i giovani usano la droga? ecc.


----------



## gabrigabri

Teoricamente penso svolgano gli stessi compiti. Per strada ti può fermare un carabiniere o un poliziotto (esiste la polizia autostradale, così come quella ferroviaria).
Inoltre esiste anche per esmepio la "guardia di finanza", che si occupa di contrabbando, fisco, ecc.

Siamo molto complicati!!  

Spero che le mie informazioni siano veritiere!!


----------



## borz

E la "guardia di finanza" dove appartiene?


----------



## sabrinita85

La Guardia di *Finanza *(GdF) è uno        speciale Corpo di Polizia che dipende direttamente dal Ministro        dell'Economia e delle Finanze (D.Lvo 300/99). E' organizzato secondo un        assetto militare e fa parte integrante delle Forze Armate dello Stato        oltre che della Forza Pubblica.


La *Polizia *è un corpo *civile*.
L'Arma dei *Carabinieri *è un corpo *militare*.


----------



## daniele712

borz said:


> E la "guardia di finanza" dovea cosa (a quale Corpo) appartiene?


----------



## borz

L'esercito *è* statale. Basta pensare a chi lo comanda... (Domanda da "Le Iene Show")[/quote]


Chi lo comanda? Io non lo so.


----------



## Carthusian cat

borz said:


> Chi lo comanda? Io non lo so.


 
Beh, come ha scritto Paul, l'esercito fa capo al Ministero della Difesa, ma per quello che riguarda l'aspetto organizzativo e amministrativo. Il capo dell'esercito invece è il Capo dello Stato/Governo. Cioè è lui, ad esempio, che decide se entrare in guerra o meno (o se ritirare le truppe dall'Iraq, tanto per citare il caso specifico).
Mi pare che funzioni così anche negli USA e credo nella maggior parte degli altri stati.
Ciao ciao


----------



## HM_f

Vorrei solo puntualizzare che se ci sono funzioni di polizia da svolgere a livello internazionale (ad esempio eseguire arresti di italiani in un Paese estero e quindi collaborare con Corpi di Polizia di altri Stati) l'unico Corpo che è preposto ad intervenire è quello dei Carabinieri. Quindi sì, hanno talvolta ruoli diversificati, anche se, probabilmente più spesso che non, svolgono le stesse funzioni.


----------

